# Abrir hipervinculos en word



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2011)

hola muchachos, les hago una consulta:

tengo unas direcciones de mail , me llegaron con lso nombres, digamos :
pepe, super kim; disco; jose; casa lulu .

copio todo y lo pego en word, y se ve asi.
cuando acerco el mouse me aparece la direccion de mail real en un recuadrito y me dice que son hipervinculos.

yo lo que quisiera es ver en ese archivo de word todas esas direcciones de mail pero como lo que son , o sea las direcciones, no el nombre de fantasia.
digamso segun ele ejemploi que puse

direccion1@direccion.com
direccion2@direccion.com
direccion3@direccion.com

como se hace ?? 
se puede ???


----------



## ciri (Jun 14, 2011)

cuando las pegas.. fijate en las opciones de pegado especial...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2011)

pegado especial 
probe creo que todas las opciones pero nada.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 15, 2011)

Debes usar la tecla Control que version de Word usas?


----------



## Electronec (Jun 15, 2011)

Yo con Office versión 2007 me aparece en la ventnita con la dirección que comentas, lo que dice Somacruz.: Control+Clic......

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 15, 2011)

Microsoft ya tiene su plan trazado de como hara todo mas simple.... y el primer paso es hacerlo mas complicado para que de alli le vaya restando cosas... al final todo quedara como al principio, solo que no podremos darnos cuenta por que las versiones no seran compatibles..


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2011)

hola a todos tengo windows XP .
con control + click de mouse lo que hace es abrirme el outlook para mandarle un mail a esa direccion , no lo que busco .

muy  buena chico .. es asi nomas.

aunque en verdad esto no creo que tenga marcha atras, por que esto corre con el hard y con las aplicaciones visuales ....pero estoy seguro que si mañana sacan un win para maquinas muy reducidas, por el motivo que sea, solo para ofice o para ... no se, no se me ocurre, .. estoy seguro sera como decis:
desenpolvan el win 98 pero se aseguraran de que no sea compatible con nada.


----------



## Xander (Jun 15, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ...tengo unas direcciones de mail...copio todo y lo pego en word...yo lo que quisiera es ver en ese archivo de word todas esas direcciones de mail pero como lo que son , o sea las direcciones, no el nombre de fantasia...como se hace ??
> se puede ???


Debes seleccionar el texto y clickearlo con el boton derecho, para luego entrar a "hipervinculo"Ver el archivo adjunto 55070
Donde dice "texto" va el nombre de fantasía, solo debes borrarlo y aceptar, en el texto te aparecerá solo la dirección del correo, si no aparece "ahí", revisa en "dirección de correo electrónico".


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2011)

buehh.....me volvi loco pero no puedo.que se le va a hacer......vere si mañana lso necesito de a uno ire mirando .

igual gracias.


----------

